# Cuboid software update



## MoneymanVape (15/4/16)

Anyone know how often and when the next cuboid update will be?


----------



## Silver (15/4/16)

Thread moved from "Announcements" 

@MoneymanVape , the announcements subforum is more for announcements relating to the forum

By the way, what were you announcing? Seems you were asking a question...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/4/16)

Sorry didnt know were to post


----------



## Andre (16/4/16)

As far as I know there is no set schedule for updates. It happens when it happens. Someone here will invariably pick it up and let us know by way of a new thread/post.


----------



## Crittilian23 (16/4/16)

the last one was in feb this year sometime. But as @Andre said the updates come out when they come out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/4/16)

For all the software fundies....

https://github.com/TBXin/NFirmwareEditor/releases

Just thought id put this out there, im IT capable but..... yea

http://pictape.com/devices/custom-firmware-for-the-evic-vtc-mini-cuboid-rx200.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/4/16)

The latest cuboid firmware...

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=171

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (20/4/16)

Dubz said:


> The latest cuboid firmware...
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=171



Was just about to post this


----------



## th1rte3n (20/4/16)

It may be stupid, but the custom logo option really makes me happy

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (20/4/16)

Please explain to me the logo thing. Keeps saying single colour must be used?m


----------



## Crittilian23 (20/4/16)




----------



## Crittilian23 (20/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Please explain to me the logo thing. Keeps saying single colour must be used?m



Find the pic that you want to resize then google search for a online picture resizer has to be 64x40, save the new pic, then go into paint open the pic that you just resized then save it as a monochrome BMP.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/4/16)

Mmmm. Not a good update. 
When selecting custom settings mode on the VTC Mini, the puff counter is available and can be selected, but as soon as you exit, it goes back to AMP display. When you go back into the 3-click settings, it reverts to the previously selected option ( Puff counter/ Time ), until you exit it again.
Reverting my VTC Mini back to 3.01 where I have a puff counter. They should rather have the option to set/reset your puff counter to a previous value instead of zeroing it every update.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmmm. Not a good update.
> When selecting custom settings mode on the VTC Mini, the puff counter is available and can be selected, but as soon as you exit, it goes back to AMP display. When you go back into the 3-click settings, it reverts to the previously selected option ( Puff counter/ Time ), until you exit it again.
> Reverting my VTC Mini back to 3.01 where I have a puff counter. They should rather have the option to set/reset your puff counter to a previous value instead of zeroing it every update.



Ah, scratch that thought. I almost thought I lost it, as v3.01 did the same with the AMP display. If the USB cable is plugged in, it shows that all the time. When you unplug the USB, it shows the correct selected option - AMP / PUFF / TIME.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Please explain to me the logo thing. Keeps saying single colour must be used?m



Guys logo is easy. Find any pic on the net. Preferably search for ones with black backgrounds. Download image. Open up with MS Paint. Click resize at the top right and set the pixel width and height to 64 and 40.

Select Save image As -- Select bmp and then select save type as monochrome bitmap

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmmm. Not a good update.
> When selecting custom settings mode on the VTC Mini, the puff counter is available and can be selected, but as soon as you exit, it goes back to AMP display. When you go back into the 3-click settings, it reverts to the previously selected option ( Puff counter/ Time ), until you exit it again.
> Reverting my VTC Mini back to 3.01 where I have a puff counter. They should rather have the option to set/reset your puff counter to a previous value instead of zeroing it every update.


dude why is the puff counter important to you? I feel like I am missing out on something important. Is it a way for you to gauge how far along your battery is or something like that? Really curious not attacking you at all.


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> dude why is the puff counter important to you? I feel like I am missing out on something important. Is it a way for you to gauge how far along your battery is or something like that? Really curious not attacking you at all.


im trying to get mine to a point it cant count lol


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> im trying to get mine to a point it cant count lol


in all honesty I stopped using the puff counter a long time ago, it just doesn't phase me, unless it is actually important for battery safety or something like that. Then I think I will need to start using it again.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> dude why is the puff counter important to you? I feel like I am missing out on something important. Is it a way for you to gauge how far along your battery is or something like that? Really curious not attacking you at all.



Different strokes for different folks I guess. I know that with a 0.5ohm coil, and especially at 25W in TC mode, I should not be able to blow myself up, so what's the use of displaying the Amps ? If I push the fire button, I want to be vaping, not frying my cotton trying to read the current draw on the display. Having a static 00.0A on the display when I do look at it, is about as useful as teats on a bull in my books.

After 3 updates, I now know that I did 13 thousand-and-something puffs, plus another 28 thousand-and-something puffs, plus another 846 total puffs on the device. Someday I'll lose count.
To me it's like a "High Score" counter on an arcade machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Different strokes for different folks I guess. I know that with a 0.5ohm coil, and especially at 25W in TC mode, I should not be able to blow myself up, so what's the use of displaying the Amps ? If I push the fire button, I want to be vaping, not frying my cotton trying to read the current draw on the display. Having a static 00.0A on the display when I do look at it, is about as useful as teats on a bull in my books.
> 
> After 3 updates, I now know that I did 13 thousand-and-something puffs, plus another 28 thousand-and-something puffs, plus another 846 total puffs on the device. Someday I'll lose count.
> To me it's like a "High Score" counter on an arcade machine


The counter is honestly the most important option out of the 3. The amp view is only important if your firing at like 100w+... But honestly if they could just put the actual time there that would be great, seemin we spend more time looking at our devices than our watches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> But honestly if they could just put the actual time there that would be great, seemin we spend more time looking at our devices than our watches


You'll quickly spot the 'technically challenged' vapers, as their units would steadily flash "00:00" like most people's old VCRs used to do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA (22/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> The counter is honestly the most important option out of the 3. The amp view is only important if your firing at like 100w+... But honestly if they could just put the actual time there that would be great, seemin we spend more time looking at our devices than our watches


I love the idea of a real time clock!


----------



## BumbleBee (22/4/16)

+1 on the clock, the old 11W evic had a clock/date display

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (4/5/16)

v3.03 and v3.13
http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=171

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

